# Genuine Article



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

KL totty


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Any more photos Sam? As you know, I'm always interested in divers.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes, any later in the evening?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Sam dont tease us


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

you lot'll get me into trouble


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

sssammm said:


> you lot'll get me into trouble


No we wont  Great photo by the way


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Sam .... did't you have time to strap a watch on her


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

funny you should say that....her sister had a strap on!.....made great viewing, for evaluation purposes of course.

sam


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sssammm said:


> funny you should say that....her sister had a strap on!.....made great viewing, for evaluation purposes of course.
> 
> sam


Sam is that "her sister had a strap-on" or "her sister had a strap on" small difference in spelling big difference in viewing


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like the evening was gonna get messy... I see the headboard of the bed has its own condom on...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Where ever did I get the idea we were gentlemen in here?


----------

